

We can save Delicious, but probably not in the way you think - abraham
http://uniquehazards.tumblr.com/post/2377362882/we-can-save-delicious-but-probably-not-in-the-way-you

======
bambax
> _The Delicious user community could organize to save the data themselves via
> a coordinated harvesting project._

This weekend I built Scrapious: a Chrome webapp to export bookmarks from
Delicious

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nbahmnpelbdcmkpllm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nbahmnpelbdcmkpllmmadklmmienpggd)

The user types in groups of tags and the app downloads the bookmarks
associated with those tags.

> _The second approach could produce valuable results but would require no
> shortage of cleverness in order to avoid triggering rate limiters and other
> abuse mitigation mechanisms._

My app tries to behave well by \- limiting the number of requests to one per
second at most \- doing aggressive local caching \- downloading only the first
200 bookmarks per tag group

This last limit is arbitrary; Delicious apparently lets one see at most 2000
bookmarks for any combination of tags (200 pages of 10 bookmarks) but I wanted
to be conservative.

The article talks about the value of Delicious' memories; I don't know how to
get to the most ancient bookmarks; maybe range queries are possible, or maybe
one can sort results by date asc?

(This comment was also posted in the article's comment thread).

